# Time Atac Cleats



## Spartak (12 Aug 2019)

Does anyone have a set of Time Atac cleats they don't use anymore.

My daughter has started using cleats & I now need another set.

I'm loathe to buy a new set in case she doesn't get on with them....


----------



## OldShep (17 Aug 2019)

I should have some with varying wear. Will seek them out tomorrow if still looking.


----------



## Spartak (18 Aug 2019)

OldShep said:


> I should have some with varying wear. Will seek them out tomorrow if still looking.



Yes please that would be great.


----------



## Spartak (22 Aug 2019)

Thanks @OldShep...


----------

